# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Software cessione quote e Windows 10 64 bit e JRE

## Carlomag

Buongiorno a tutti. 
Avevo bisogno di installare il programma ministeriale per la gestione delle cessioni quote societarie su un computer con Windows 10, versione Home 64 bit. 
Ho avuto problemi con la macchina virtuale Java (jre). 
Infatti, avevo installato la versione 1.8.0_121 (credo sia la più aggiornata disponibile) per architettura x86_64.
Nella pagina di Entratel che dà le istruzioni per l'installazione del software viene specificato a chiare lettere che è necessario avere installata la jre versione 1.7 ed una nota dice: *"Nota bene: scaricare la Java Virtual Machine in base al proprio Sistema Operativo se a 32 o 64 bit."*
Ho pertanto scaricato e installato la versione 1.7 per sistemi a 64 bit.
L'installazione del software "cessione quote societarie" NON è andata a buon fine, con messaggi che continuavano a chiedere la macchina virtuale versione 1.7 (che invece avevo appena installato). 
Dopo molti tentativi, passati per la completa rimozione di java (anche tramite l'apposito applicativo Oracle) e reinstallazione della JRE 1.7, il tutto su due computer diversi, con risultati deludenti, ho fatto un tentativo "disubbidiente": ho installato la versione JRE 1.7.0_79 per sistemi a 32 bit, anche se i computer in questione hanno sistema a 64 bit. 
A questo punto, finalmente l'installazione è andata a buon fine. 
Chiedo:
1) Qualcuno conferma questo procedimento non ortodosso?
2) Perché l'Agenzia ci costringe a utilizzare delle versioni di JAVA che il produttore stesso considera obsolete e potenzialmente pericolose per la sicurezza dei nostri sistemi (v. sito Oracle)?
3) Perché le note di distribuzione non vengono aggiornate e/o corrette? 
Grazie 
Carlo

----------


## simone genca

Io per fare la cessione quote, uso un pc dove non è installato Windows 10 
ci ho perso non so quanto tempo per installarlo alla fine ho perso la speranza.     

> Buongiorno a tutti. 
> Avevo bisogno di installare il programma ministeriale per la gestione delle cessioni quote societarie su un computer con Windows 10, versione Home 64 bit. 
> Ho avuto problemi con la macchina virtuale Java (jre). 
> Infatti, avevo installato la versione 1.8.0_121 (credo sia la più aggiornata disponibile) per architettura x86_64.
> Nella pagina di Entratel che dà le istruzioni per l'installazione del software viene specificato a chiare lettere che è necessario avere installata la jre versione 1.7 ed una nota dice: *"Nota bene: scaricare la Java Virtual Machine in base al proprio Sistema Operativo se a 32 o 64 bit."*
> Ho pertanto scaricato e installato la versione 1.7 per sistemi a 64 bit.
> L'installazione del software "cessione quote societarie" NON è andata a buon fine, con messaggi che continuavano a chiedere la macchina virtuale versione 1.7 (che invece avevo appena installato). 
> Dopo molti tentativi, passati per la completa rimozione di java (anche tramite l'apposito applicativo Oracle) e reinstallazione della JRE 1.7, il tutto su due computer diversi, con risultati deludenti, ho fatto un tentativo "disubbidiente": ho installato la versione JRE 1.7.0_79 per sistemi a 32 bit, anche se i computer in questione hanno sistema a 64 bit. 
> A questo punto, finalmente l'installazione è andata a buon fine. 
> ...

----------

